# Waiting to Download- Nomad



## Tonyftony716 (May 16, 2012)

Hi all. Looks like I spoke too soon. I have had nothing but problems with my Nomad ever since last week. I got the account was disabled message. I uninstalled my Nomad on my IPad and re-installed it. I no longer get that message and can see my DVR but I get a "waiting to prepare" message on everything I click on to download. It just sits there in this status until I cancel the request.

Has anyone else had this issue? Any suggestions on what to do? I didn't have any problems with my Nomad until last week.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the same thing. Rebooted Nomad, removed external USB drive, rebooted all DVRs, uninstalled iPhone, iPod, and iPad and PC apps. Reinstalled everything yet still have 15 movies, not VOD, showing "Waiting to prepare". They never get transcoded and never get to the point where I can download them. Here is a picture of what I see.


----------



## Tonyftony716 (May 16, 2012)

Yes this is what I have. I did the same thing to try to get it to work . I would like to call Directv but this forum is usually more helpful. I'm not sure what else I can do.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It seems your *nomad* is "locked up" in the prepare process for some reason.

Doing a red button reboot for 30 seconds on *nomad* itself should reset the unit without impacting the recording content stored on it.

Note: Allow the process to go through the full cycle to reset - all 3 LEDs on *nomad* will turn blue when things are done. This could take a few minutes.


----------



## Tonyftony716 (May 16, 2012)

I will try that tonight. I just did the 3 second reset and that didn't work last night.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tonyftony716 said:


> I will try that tonight. I just did the 3 second reset and that didn't work last night.


Hopefully that clears things up for you. That process has worked at times for others.


----------



## flyao2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Anyone have any other ideas on this? I just got the NOMAD and cannot get rid of the "waiting to prepare" message. 

One time it downloaded when I left it overnight, but never before or since. 

I have Whole-Home and the DirecTV Cinema kit and everything works - except the Nomad.

Tried calling the 1800 number, they have absolutely zero idea how to fix this.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Going to have to give us more information. What client are you trying to use, PC or iPhone? Are you trying to auto prepare a series, or select individual shows/movies. Are you trying to watch recordings over Whole Home DVR from the same DVR you are trying to prepare recordings for Nomad?

If I remember correctly the iPhone app has to be left open running on the screen in order to download the programs. You can't hit the button on the top to shut off the screen, or close the program to run in the background, or it will stop working.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I cleared up my logjam by canceling every "Waiting to prepare" show from every device and doing a 30 second reset. HTH.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nomad continues to prepare programs if you close the client. You will be prompted the next time the client is opened to download when they are ready.

Of course, the client has to remain open when downloading.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

The only thing that I can think of that could be causing a problem is the Nomad and the WH systems use the same processes in the receiver so if you are/start using WH from the DVR that the programs are being preperad and downloaded from, the Nomad will take a back seat to the WH request, once the unit is not being used by WH services you have to manualy restart the download on the nomad for all titles requested from that DVR.


----------



## flyao2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Beerstalker said:


> Going to have to give us more information. What client are you trying to use, PC or iPhone? Are you trying to auto prepare a series, or select individual shows/movies. Are you trying to watch recordings over Whole Home DVR from the same DVR you are trying to prepare recordings for Nomad?
> 
> If I remember correctly the iPhone app has to be left open running on the screen in order to download the programs. You can't hit the button on the top to shut off the screen, or close the program to run in the background, or it will stop working.


Tried it both ways using the PC app and the iPhone App. Neither works.

Tried both auto prepare and manual prepare

Nobody is watching any of the DVRs

iPhone App was left on.

Have also reset the Nomad (using 3 second & 30 second reset). Unplugged the Nomad overnight. Deleted and re-installed applications. Nothing works.

I should note, 1 time the app did in fact prepare a show, but never since.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Did you see post 9?


----------



## flyao2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Did you see post 9?


Yep - tried that...only have one item in queue and still doesn't go


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

flyao2 said:


> Yep - tried that...only have one item in queue and still doesn't go


If you manage to delete it, that's the trick. Delete everything it says it's preparing or downloading and start over. HTH.


----------



## flyao2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> If you manage to delete it, that's the trick. Delete everything it says it's preparing or downloading and start over. HTH.


able to clear everything out - at least I think I can, I don't see anything else - and still no go....


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

Have you tried a factory defaults reset on the Nomad yet? From what I see you've tried everything else suggested so far. The only other thing I can think of is a poor network connection at the Nomad. Work well enough to see everything but not well enough to actualy download anything. 
For defaults reset press and hold the reset button for a full 2 minutes. *NOTE this will basicly format the device and previous downloaded content will be deleted and all settings will be deleted as well.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Assuming you did a full 2 min reset, and all lights after about 60 secs came back to blue, can you get one program to download?

Don't stack them, grab one and start a download. After about a minute it should show xx minutes remaining on the screen and the left most blue light should slowly pulse.

Can you get that far?


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

Doing the red button reset for 30 seconds fixed my problem. Took about a week for queue to clear up and get everything to download but it worked.


----------

